# Shark Fishing



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I know the rod and reel sizes vary from one fisher to another. But what kind of terminal tackle is used? Size hooks, leaders, etc..



Never been and have just been wondering.



Still a good time to go? With this warm weather, I think its time to get back to fishing.:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Get up with Ray "Konz" and take him with you. He will get a fishing trip out of it and you'll get some of his shark fishing knowledge.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Seems to be alot of shark activity right now their following the migration of bonitas in the gulf. Most sharkin from a boat is 6/0 size or similar tackle. Off the beach a larger reel helps put you farther out where you need to be. Lots of different opinionson leaders & hooks I use heavy piano type wireand 10/0 to 12/0 hooks. Circle hooks are good for lip hooks if you plan to release the animal. I tag for NMFS so getting them back in the water quickly and healthy is important.And with asfew around vs 20 years ago conservation is important. They only have a dozen or less pups per birth so they don'thave the advantage of droppingthousands of eggsper year. Respect the shark he is a noble creature worthyof saving.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I us a 15 foor leader on my smaller rod 9/0 12/0 on the 14 and 16 I us about 25foot leaders 20/0 hook if you can get them my sealf I dont us circle hooks iv never got a big fish to eat a small bait like a bobo flay like most us on a circle most hooks rot out before long


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah like my fellow shark enthusiast said, they are following the bonita right now. Are you fishing from boat or from shore? If from boat a 6/0 would work great.If from shore you may want bigger, just depends on how far out you want your bait to be.The length of the leader all depends on the length of the shark you want to catch. You want a 10' shark......you need at least a 10' leader. For the big boys I use 250lb sevenstrand, and a 18-20/0 circle hook. I use crimps and an offshore knot to secure the hook and swivel to the leader. Right now I would use bonita for bait, if you don't have bonita then a live blue will work too. Use a double hook rig for larger baits and live bluefish. Let me know how you do! 

Oh and put one bait out on the bottom and one under a float. That way you cover the water colum. The one on the bottom will probably get you a black tip or bull shark.......the one floating is probably more likely to get you a mako. At least that's what I think.

Good luck!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're fishing for sharksfrom shore, do you just cast from the beach and let the tide take it out further?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (12/15/2007)*If you're fishing for sharksfrom shore, do you just cast from the beach and let the tide take it out further?


*Some cast, some yak it out, some float it out (if the wind is favorable)and I've even heard....:banghead:banghead:banghead walk or swim it out.*

*You be the judge.:banghead*


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

There are several methods for putting your bait off the beach. Using a yak is the easiest way. If you got a north or close to itwind you can use a cardboard box and float it out. There are a couple of more ways.But those are the most frequently used around here.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

not too much longer ray...and we can hit the water again for the big boys.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah if you don't have a yak you need that north wind! Jeff, where you been brother.......we need to wet some lines!!!!


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

i use a lil penn 555 w/ 40 lb yo-zuri mono and a 60-100 lb tiburon stik.

small tackle but it works.

but im yet to actually put the reel to the test.

anyone up for shark fishin'?

i havent gone w/ anyone on the forum yet


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

If I am casting, I use my penn 9500, with a 6ft. 250lb coated leader and 14/0 circle hook.(its hard to cast one any longer than that) and a 4oz wt, that slides up/down on leader. If I am yakkin bait out, with 9/0 or12/0,I use 15-20ft 250lb coated leader and 20/0 circle hook, with 12oz wt, that slides up/down leader.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

anybody halve any bait im tryeing to go soon


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (12/15/2007)*If you're fishing for sharksfrom shore, do you just cast from the beach and let the tide take it out further?


you can yak them out, but its a little too cold for me! :banghead


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Jakerson I guess I never took you out huh? not my fault the guys in grey were not hungry. if you want to go out on the boat since I have her ready now let me know and run it by your dad.


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

Sturdy tackle is best for this type of fishing.


----------

